# Mikes Track expansion!



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We have dirt! :dance:

By the end of the week we should have the added section ready to run on. We decided not to do a complete rebuild, but instead a minor overhall of a few things. We will post pics when we are done.:bounce:


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Will we be able to practice saturday or sunday? (Regardless the expansion is in place)


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes. We have it so you can still practice on it.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Is the dirt a match? If not will it be mixed into the other clay in an effort to recompose the current dirt so it does not crack as much?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

jasonwipf said:


> Is the dirt a match? If not will it be mixed into the other clay in an effort to recompose the current dirt so it does not crack as much?


? Huh, Do we need a dirt mixologist now. 10% clay 10% sand 50% spit, and 30% vodka?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

The Oklahoma red clay is kick arse I wouldn't change nothing
Other than the complaint s.Name a track that stays as consistent.
The river and mikes is by far some of the best mantained tracks in this area....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Jeremy and/or Smiley, what's the plan for 1/10 with the track expansion? Last thing I heard it was going to be another 60' or so? WIll you be able to move a pipe somewhere like we used to do with the onroad track, or will we just run on the longer track?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Well that will be up to you the racers, i think it would be cool to run the whole track.

I will warn you guys though, the track we build for the RC PRO finals will be a 1/8th layout!

On another note, the sooner i can get some help, the sooner we can run on the expanded track! 

I can work on it today, but not tomorrow, then again on friday and saturday.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh i'm not complaining I like the surface. I just hear the guys maintaining it gripe about the cracking and the constant watering they have to do because of its mix (what ever that may be)and the measures that have to be done to prevent it from cracking so bad. I was just wondering if with the addition of new dirt it gave them the opportunity/chance to mix something else in that would minimize cracking. What that something else is, I do not know dirt mixes.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Cracking is good, so long as it is big cracks. It is what builds the crazy good grip and blue groove. No cracks = loose!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

+1, that is when it's at its best!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

What? People beotching about a track that they don't have any money, time, or effort invested in? I can't believe it, I've never seen that before! **** and pull the LEEEEEEEEVER I say! Whatever the surface is, we're all racing on it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont think anyone was *****ing atleast I hope not IMO mikes has the best racing surface in town. Awesome grip and your car stays clean..its a win win.


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

+1 on Mikes being Best place in town.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> I dont think anyone was *****ing atleast I hope not IMO mikes has the best racing surface in town. Awesome grip and your car stays clean..its a win win.


Oops, my bad, mis-read what Jason posted. Thought he said he had heard racers griping about the cracks. :headknock


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Depends on which crack you're talking about there bro...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Depends on which crack you're talking about there bro...lol.


"Crack killed Apple Jack. He jumped in and he couldn't jump back. He was just... too... blind to see that... death lives in a rock house". Before your time prolly youngster.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, got me on that one...lol.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

kstoracing said:


> Yep, got me on that one...lol.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

i


cjtamu said:


> "Crack killed Apple Jack. He jumped in and he couldn't jump back. He was just... too... blind to see that... death lives in a rock house". Before your time prolly youngster.


 DANG I thought I was old.....haha


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

psssst guys, I think ole 9 finger is on crack...hehehe....
J/P Chris


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Listening to it. I understand why I that one missed me...lol.

The Message...classic...that one not so much...lol


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone know if they finished the extension?


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

No, it is not finished. I saw him working alone for a few hours. When I left around 3pm he was setting up a jump. Nonetheless the track now looks impressive from the driver's stand. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

The massive bowl and a little double are in place.. All we need to do is lay pipe. Everything in the extended part will stay flat (except for bowl and double) until the drivers stand gets extended. They don't want to put anything technical until you are able to have full view.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Went out today for a little practice and the expansion work is awesome, can't wait to have a run on it...the bank is very cool.


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

*Pics?*

You guys should definitely post some pics....... lol


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Track Pics*

Great job, Mikes Hobby!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

VERY COOL


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

That looks awesome! Great work, guys.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Just wait until we build the Rc Pro finals track! 

My goal is to make with out question the best track we have ever had, we will pull out all the tricks for that one! I promise everyone will remember it! :texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ohhhh it better be good now with that fluff piece! Can't wait!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

Can't wait to run on it. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The new expanded track is awesome. It's so friggin huge.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome!!!
Any ideas in putting more RV spots for the future?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That looks awesome guys, great work. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

On the Rv spots we plan to add 12 more electrical hook ups, but im not for sure when we will get their! 

This expansion took alot of our resources for the time being.But more improvements are on the way.:texasflag


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Props for a great job! :fireworks


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

how long is that table top in the front straight away?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Its the same as from the last Harc, maybe 8-10 feet


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Is offroad open for practice this Sunday?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Are they doing a new layout?
is there practice today?:help:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be there this sunday I hope.


----------



## crashburn (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! That's impressive.


----------

